# Getting rid of cured plastisol ink



## crowemeister (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi,

I have some otherwise quality shirts with cured plastisol ink stains. I know there are guns that can help with that, but they're pretty expensive from what I understand. I've also looked around online at solvents that supposedly will remove cured ink. Does anyone have any ideas on removing cured plastisol in an economically friendly and efficient manner? Thanks.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You can remove SMALL spots and minor stains with a spot remover gun and solution. Large area of cured plastisol will last forever.


----------



## Fuzz (May 7, 2007)

out da box said:


> You can remove SMALL spots and minor stains with a spot remover gun and solution. Large area of cured plastisol will last forever.


That's not exactly true. While I am sure it is only recommended for small spots etc, I just recently had an issue come up where I had someone remove a screen printed name approx. 1.5" x 6" with a spot cleaning gun. Black ink from a pink gildan shirt.

It may not be recommended and may not work everytime but I recommend trying that if the cost of getting another shirt is too high. No sense in dish ragging the shirt if you can try a spot gun.

Call a local print shop if you just cannot replace the shirt and see if they have a gun and will do it for you. A local shop did it for me for $6 which came out better then ordering another shirt and paying shipping.


----------



## sweden2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

When using a spot remover - Can you reprint directly or do you have to wash the clothes?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

i would just use get another shirt,


----------



## sweden2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

pukingdeserthobo said:


> i would just use get another shirt,



Whats the point of using a spotgun then? I have saved alot of money using a spotgun to remove unwanted ink spots. 

But when removing a full logo for example is it recommended to wash the clothes before reprint?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

sweden2008 said:


> Whats the point of using a spotgun then? I have saved alot of money using a spotgun to remove unwanted ink spots.
> 
> But when removing a full logo for example is it recommended to wash the clothes before reprint?


yes u can save money like i have said it a pin hole or finger print some extra ink but u will.
if ur removing a full design or logo its not worth it just get another shirt, but if u still want to ( not recommended) just put threw ur dryer and thats it.


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

Does anyone sell an arisol can version of the spot remover gun? I do heat transfers in my garage. don't really do enough to justify a gun with air compressor and all.


----------



## BassSlayer (Mar 16, 2011)

You don't need a compressor. All you need is 120 volt outlet.


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

So how much does something like that cost?


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

Can I just buy the fluid and use my paint guy connected to my compressor?




saypromos said:


> So how much does something like that cost?


$130 or less if you find a kit on Ebay.


----------



## saypromos (Oct 17, 2010)

just found one on ebay for $40.00 free shipping. I have a very low volume need so this should be fine for me. Now where do I get the liquid from?


----------



## TexasXpress (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes, you can print directly. I recommend running it through the dryer to let it dry, or air dry it a bit before reprinting.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Keep in mind the pressure needed to remove a fully cured area that big 1.5 x 6 inched may ruin the shirt enough it cannot be redone without notice...(black on pink?!?) good luck there....


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Every image you blow out is uniquely different. I have blown out names and stuff when its a small amount of ink but there are conditions: IF you can blow it our before you run it down the dryer thats pretty easy. If its a single layer of ink, again, that should be doable. You need to be aware that the residue of the dissolved ink will fly around and even though the main image may be gone, there will be a cloud of the ink you removed around the blow out area. Mask off the shirt around the area being blown out and it will save time. There are some concrete exceptions to blowing stuff out like red ink on white shirt? Don't even try it.


----------

